# New home, new neighbourhood, new park...



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

We've finally moved into our new house last weekend. Some of you may know from a previous thread about moving that it's been a tough few weeks for Lilo. She's loving the new house and happy for things to be settling down I think! She restarted eating normally and is loving our new local park. It's such a big park and at this time of the year there aren't many people around... so deserted we could leave her off the leash for most of the walk. Just thought I'd share a few pics. 

One of the new sweaters I knitted for her. That's the result of not having the internet yet at home. lol










Looking at a ladybug










Trying to stop her from killing the ladybug with her paw!!











Exploring the new park



















Happily eating her food again, yay! 










Happy to be reunited with her fluffy cushion. 










Our new loft bedroom (still in the process of unpacking)... so happy to sleep in my bed again after spending the last 2 weeks sleeping on friends floors! lol


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

Aww too cute!! I' glad you are really liking your new home and Lilo is eating her food again!!  The new place looks great!! The park looks so big and pretty!!The sweater you made is very pretty and looks gorgeous on Lilo!! Love the pics!! Lilo is such a gorgeous little girl!!


----------



## SarahJG (May 25, 2013)

Hello: welcome back! Your new place looks fantastic, and I particularly love the attic bedroom. Lilo looks none the worse for being temporarily homeless, either. Most impressed by the little jumpers. I've made one-and-a-half for Florrie, but the finished one has a rather lose neckline and tends to slide off her shoulders. I'm hoping the one that's in progress will work out better...


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Is that primrose hill ? i come from london but couldn't make out where it was.Glad she's settled in


----------



## LouiseyC (Jan 15, 2013)

Those are stunning photos! Congratulations on your new home. I'm moving next week too and so worried about Milo being unsettled!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Awesome glad she is setteling in


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

The ladybug with the paw picture is precious. I am glad she is settling in well.


----------



## Ravioli's person (Sep 21, 2013)

So nice to hear that things are smoothing out for you! Everyone is settling in and the park looks so nice! I absolutely love the sweet sweet picture of her on the log looking at the ladybug! SO SWEET!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Ok that second picture of her on the log has got to be one of my all time favorite photos. That is just precious. Tells a story for sure. So darn cute.


----------



## NikkiNYC (Jun 1, 2013)

She is adorable! I also love the picture of her looking at the lady bug


----------



## JenniferChi (May 1, 2013)

Glad she's settling back in! Good luck with your new house x


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> Aww too cute!! I' glad you are really liking your new home and Lilo is eating her food again!!  The new place looks great!! The park looks so big and pretty!!The sweater you made is very pretty and looks gorgeous on Lilo!! Love the pics!! Lilo is such a gorgeous little girl!!


Aww thank you!! We're really loving it here.  I still don't have the internet so I suspect I will be making a lot of these sweaters, a whole wardrobe! haha



SarahJG said:


> Hello: welcome back! Your new place looks fantastic, and I particularly love the attic bedroom. Lilo looks none the worse for being temporarily homeless, either. Most impressed by the little jumpers. I've made one-and-a-half for Florrie, but the finished one has a rather lose neckline and tends to slide off her shoulders. I'm hoping the one that's in progress will work out better...


Thanks!  I had that problem with previous attempts, where the neck line was too loose. I have to put a harness on top of those to keep them in place, but I'm very happy with the new ones, perfect fit for Lilo. 



michele said:


> Is that primrose hill ? i come from london but couldn't make out where it was.Glad she's settled in


No, but close enough! It's in Hampstead Heath.  I have a few parks closer, but it's worth walking a bit longer to get to that beautiful park.



LouiseyC said:


> Those are stunning photos! Congratulations on your new home. I'm moving next week too and so worried about Milo being unsettled!


Thanks! And good luck with the move! I hope Milo doesn't find it too hard. 



Brodysmom said:


> Ok that second picture of her on the log has got to be one of my all time favorite photos. That is just precious. Tells a story for sure. So darn cute.


Aww wow thank you! It's definitely one of my favourite pictures of Lilo. 


Huly said:


> Awesome glad she is setteling in





Jayda said:


> The ladybug with the paw picture is precious. I am glad she is settling in well.





Ravioli's person said:


> So nice to hear that things are smoothing out for you! Everyone is settling in and the park looks so nice! I absolutely love the sweet sweet picture of her on the log looking at the ladybug! SO SWEET!





NikkiNYC said:


> She is adorable! I also love the picture of her looking at the lady bug





JenniferChi said:


> Glad she's settling back in! Good luck with your new house x


Thanks!!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Awwwww, I LOVE your park pictures and everything! The picture with her and her dad is sooo sweeeet ! You have to frame that hihi  Congrats with the move. Glad you are settling down and your babygirl is adapting well <3 xoxoxo Cute sweather as well, they are so spoiled our little rats  hahahaha  mexican rats


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

AnnHelen said:


> Awwwww, I LOVE your park pictures and everything! The picture with her and her dad is sooo sweeeet ! You have to frame that hihi  Congrats with the move. Glad you are settling down and your babygirl is adapting well <3 xoxoxo Cute sweather as well, they are so spoiled our little rats  hahahaha  mexican rats


Aww thank you!  I would frame it, but my boyfriend thinks he looks horrible on it. :lol: And yes I've never seen such spoiled dogs (or mexican rats LOL that made me laugh)!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

He he yeah, mexican wolfs suits them better when I think about it hihi


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I love that shot of ur hub with ur baby lookin at the ladybug...precious <3 enjoy ur new home!!!


----------



## sammyp (Jun 14, 2011)

Im so happy for you!!! Woop woop !! Congrats on the move and pleased to hear you are all happy again! 
I wish you all the best of luck in the world for your new home and i love you bedroom. 
The pic with the lady bug with your partner is so cute!! It needs to be blown up into a bigger pic and put on the wall its that cute ! 
Best wishes in your new home xoxoxo


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

pigeonsheep said:


> I love that shot of ur hub with ur baby lookin at the ladybug...precious <3 enjoy ur new home!!!





sammyp said:


> Im so happy for you!!! Woop woop !! Congrats on the move and pleased to hear you are all happy again!
> I wish you all the best of luck in the world for your new home and i love you bedroom.
> The pic with the lady bug with your partner is so cute!! It needs to be blown up into a bigger pic and put on the wall its that cute !
> Best wishes in your new home xoxoxo


Thank you!!  It's been a difficult summer so I'm looking forward to better times here. I need to decorate the house with pictures so this one looking at the ladybug will probably make it on the wall if my boyfriend lets me. lol


----------



## HannahRiley (Oct 22, 2013)

ohhh the ladybug picture!!


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

The park photos are lovely.


----------

